# un ou deux comptes



## ttipiac (6 Décembre 2011)

bonsoir à tous, j'ai commandé au papa Noël un imac et une ipad2 pour ma fille.
j'ai une première question : faut t'il mieux créer deux comptes apple, un pour ipad et un pour le mac, ou un seul ?
si j'ai deux comptes j'aurai deux iclouds différents donc 5 go pour ma fille et 5 go pour moi, merci pour vos conseils?


----------



## Khronegon (6 Décembre 2011)

Cela dépend ; si les deux utilisateurs sont clairement séparés, qu'il n'y a pas de volonté de surveiller l'un ou l'autre, alors mieux vaut deux comptes.

Si deux comptes, deux icloud différents, donc 5 go pour l'un et 5 go pour l'autre


----------



## ttipiac (6 Décembre 2011)

ok merci, mais pour payer les applis je donnerai mon compte de cb, mais est ce que je pourrai allez d'un compte à l'autre.

merci


----------



## Khronegon (6 Décembre 2011)

A priori oui, tu te déconnecte du tien et tu te connecte avec le login et le mot de passe de ta fille. Faut voir ce que tu compte y faire sur le compte de ta fille.

Je ne sais pas quel âge elle a, mais pour éviter les "abus" et les risques de surchauffe de la carte de crédit, tu peux aussi lui créer un compte alimenté par cartes prépayées : tu l'alimente et elle achète ses app et sa musique. Quand le compte est vide, bien il est vide et elle attend la prochaine recharge.


----------



## ttipiac (6 Décembre 2011)

merci bien pour l'info, je fais confiance à ma fille. 
les applis qui seront sur son compte est ce que je pourrai les mettre sur un autre appareil ? 

merci


----------



## Powerdom (6 Décembre 2011)

ttipiac a dit:


> ok merci, mais pour payer les applis je donnerai mon compte de cb, mais est ce que je pourrai allez d'un compte à l'autre.
> 
> merci



Non... enfin cela dépend de ce que vous appelez d'un compte a l'autre. les applications ne seront pas échangeable.
Je ne sais pas l'age de votre fille, mais au cas ou faites lui un compte sans moyen de paiement, elle ne pourra alors télécharger que des applis gratuite.


----------



## ttipiac (6 Décembre 2011)

Daprès ce que j'ai lu, lors de la mise en route de l'ipad2 et de la création du compte appel il faut donner un n° de cb ?


----------



## defre2937 (6 Décembre 2011)

2 comptes et tu partagés les applications entre le 2 comptes si tu veux .Et pour ta fille tu créés un compte sans carte bleue. Si tu veux lui installer des applications payantes, deux solutions, soit tu lui mets des crédits en cartes iTunes soit tu utilisés la fonction "offrir des applications". Ainsi elle conservera son compte en grandissant et pourra y gérer sa propre cb lorsqu'elle en aura une.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h26 ----------

Si tu créée ton compte avec un ordi (pas iPad ou iPhone ) tu a comme moyen de paiement "aucun" et donc pas d'obligation de mettre une cb

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h30 ----------




defre2937 a dit:


> 2 comptes et tu partagés les applications entre le 2 comptes si tu veux .Et pour ta fille tu créés un compte sans carte bleue. Si tu veux lui installer des applications payantes, deux solutions, soit tu lui mets des crédits en cartes iTunes soit tu utilisés la fonction "offrir des applications". Ainsi elle conservera son compte en grandissant et pourra y gérer sa propre cb lorsqu'elle en aura une.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h26 ----------
> 
> Si tu créée ton compte avec un ordi (pas iPad ou iPhone ) tu a comme moyen de paiement "aucun" et donc pas d'obligation de mettre une cb



Le partage à domicile est une façon sympa de partager des app entre comptes


----------



## lineakd (10 Décembre 2011)

@ttipiac, je me suis posé la même question avec l'arrivée de l'ios 5 mais cette article a répondu à mes questions et surtout l'image ci-dessous:






Un seul compte iTunes (applications, musique, livres, etc...), deux comptes icloud différents de celui de iTunes et tu pourra te servir de ses comptes icloud pour configurer facetime, imessage et game center. 
Et pour le partage à domicile dépend de ton utilisation.
Sur l'imac, ne pas oublié de créer plusieurs sessions si plusieurs personnes l'utilisent.


----------



## ttipiac (10 Décembre 2011)

merci pour vos conseils, je pense que je vais créer un compte indépendant pour ma fille.


----------



## lineakd (10 Décembre 2011)

@ttipiac, quel compte, itunes ou icloud?

Pour itunes, c'est dommage car on peut partager les achats sur 5 appareils et y connecter 10 appareils.
Il est très facile de créer un compte iTunes App Store sans carte bancaire et de se servir des cartes iTunes physiques ou virtuelles ainsi que d'utiliser ta cb ponctuellement pour les gros achats.

Si c'est icloud, c'est une bonne chose.


----------



## ttipiac (10 Décembre 2011)

deux comptes icloud pour bénéficier de 5 go chacun, pour iTunes on a pas les m^eme goûts, je pensais  dissocier les deux comptes ? si j achète de la musique  avec un compte iTunes, je ne pourrai pas la lire avec "'l'autre itunes" ?


----------



## lineakd (10 Décembre 2011)

ttipiac a dit:
			
		

> si j achète de la musique  avec un compte iTunes, je ne pourrai pas la lire avec "'l'autre itunes" ?



Je ne crois pas sauf si tu passes par "le partage à domicile mais je ne suis pas sûr du tout, étant un novice dans le monde d'apple et n'utilisant pas cette fonction. :rose:



			
				ttipiac a dit:
			
		

> pour iTunes on a pas les m^eme goûts, je pensais  dissocier les deux comptes ?



Un compte iTunes et une bibliothèque iTunes sont deux choses différentes.


----------

